# Cartriage Pen Tutorial



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Ok I am going to try to do this. Please take it easy on me this is the first one of these I have ever done.

Items needed to make cartriage pens.

Deer Horn
308 or 30-30 empty cartriages
7mm or 8 mm drill bits or bit needed for pen kit
Pen kit Your choice.
sand paper 220 grit up to 12000 grit
car polish
paste wax
glue (I use CA or epoxy)
Band saw or saw to cut deer horn to size 
Pen press or something to press the pen parts together
pen madrel for the lathe

Ok Lets get started. First thing is to cut the deer horn.







Cut a piece long enough for the tube to fit.
Then drill it (here we are using the 7mm bit).









Glue the tube into the horn.








Now square the ends.








Now while that is drying find a good cartriage. Drill the cartriage with the 7mm drill. Now when you insert the tube
put a little tape on the end so it will stay centered. and the glue will hold better.







Glue in the tube.

Now turn the horn with the cartriage right next to it so you can cut the horn to the same size as the
cartriage.







When you go to sand and polish the horn and cartriage put some spacers in between them to keep
the black from the cartriage from getting on the horn.







I polish the deer horn up to 12,000 grit then use car polish on it.
I also use the car polish on the cartriage to get it to shine. You can use whatever you want to for the cartriage. Brasso polish or 12,000 grit sandpaper.









Now just put all of it together as per the instructions that came with the pen kit.

















Now for the tattoo.

I use a paper that is a rub on decal. It is a special order paper. 
You print in reverse what you want on the item and then print it out on the ink jet printer. Put a coating on the paper then
let it sit for 5 to 8 hours.
Then cut it out as close to the picture as you can then apply. Rub it in real good and then peel the white paper off. The 
decal will be on the horn, or whatever you have put it on.
Now here I apply a thin coat of clear poly paint on my pens. This way there is no ridge showing. 
It looks like the picture is made into the horn.

​


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Bobby,Kudos to you for taking the time. I am going to give one a try. Thanks,


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Pen finished with tattoo

I will be checking on engraving tomorrow

Sorry about the quality of the photo.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Bobby...where is the picture of the tube getting super glued to the finger?? LOL!
Good work there! I love that decal technique..awesome. jim


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Jim I left that picture out on purpose. Amber did take one


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

Thanks a million. I showed it to my husband. We have some deer horn out in the garage we've had for probably 6 years. Seems like a good time to get rid of some of it.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Thanks, Bobby... is that Lazertran paper you use?..Just curious..think I'm gonna just let my pens go 'nekkid'. LOL..One question..when you put the tube in the cartridge, do you stick it in the back end first or in the front end?..Sometimes I'm having problems with the tape rolling up on me or jamming up...Possibly a little too much tape..

Anyways...thanks for the tutuorial..

Jim


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I insert it into the bullet end first. Sometimes it will stick on the primer end but it will go just wiggle it a little.

Its a rub on decal paper. You print it out then apply a sticky stuff on top of it. Let it sit and do its thing then after 5 to 8 hours you apply it. The plastic on the paper is VERY thin.

*Rub-on decal paper for inkjet printers*​​ 






​ 





 Use our Rub-on Decal Paper (media) to make clear, permanent production decals that will adhere to almost any substrate including: most types of plastic, metal, glass, marble, slate, unpainted wood, any painted substrate. Great for most interior walls (nock-down finish), ceramic bisque, any glazed or unglazed fired ceramic or porcelain glass, most types of wax candles, and fiberglass.​ So why use rub-on decals rather than self-adhesive clear vinyl or water-slide decal media?​ Rub-on decals offer greater water resistance than water-slide decals and clear inkjet vinyl. Rub-on decals are also less prone to mechanical wear and tear from handling or even normal use. Another advantage to rub-on decals is that they are thinner than vinyl and make great looking permanent, thin, decals that almost give the look of being printed directly on the item they are applied to. Water-slide decals are ideal for decorative items and arts & crafts creations, whereas run-on decals are the better choice for production items. Rub-on decals accept almost any clear top-coating. Our rub-on decal media has been tested and shows good compatibility with the following clear top-coats: Oil Enamel, Acrylic, Epoxy, and Two-part Urethane.​ ​
http://www.hyaz.com/inkjet%20rub%20on%20rub-on%20decal.html


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Good job on the tutorial Bobby. Next thing we know you'll be doing these via videos, sound and all.


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Awesome Bobby, great tutorial!


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Very cool Bobby! Gotta start turning me some pens soon.

Jeff


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Cartriage Pen Tutorial
Ok I am going to try to do this. Please take it easy on me this is the first one of these I have ever done.

Items needed to make cartriage pens.

Deer Horn
308 or 30-30 empty cartriages
7mm or 8 mm drill bits or bit needed for pen kit
Pen kit Your choice. This is a slimline.
sand paper 220 grit up to 12000 grit
car polish
paste wax
glue (I use CA or epoxy)
Band saw or saw to cut deer horn to size
Pen press or something to press the pen parts together
pen madrel for the lathe

Ok Lets get started. First thing is to cut the deer horn. Cut a piece long enough for the tube to fit.








Then drill it (here we are using the 7mm bit).









Glue the tube into the horn.








Now square the ends.








Now while that is drying find a good cartriage. Drill the cartriage with the 7mm drill.
Now when you insert the tube
put a little tape on the end so it will stay centered. and the glue will hold better.









Glue in the tube.

Now turn the horn with the cartridge right next to it so you can cut the horn to the same size as the
cartridge.








When you go to sand and polish the horn and cartriage put some spacers in between them to keep
the black from the cartridge from getting on the horn.









I polish the deer horn up to 12,000 grit then use car polish on it.
I also use the car polish on the cartriage to get it to shine. You can use whatever you want to for the cartriage. Brasso polish or 12,000 grit sandpaper.









Now just put all of it together as per the instructions that came with the pen kit.

















Now for the tattoo.

I use a paper that is a rub on decal. It is a special order paper.
You print in reverse what you want on the item and then print it out on the ink jet printer. Put a coating on the paper then
let it sit for 5 to 8 hours.
Then cut it out as close to the picture as you can then apply. Rub it in real good and then peel the white paper off. The
decal will be on the horn, or whatever you have put it on.
Now here I apply a thin coat of clear poly paint on my pens. This way there is no ridge showing.
It looks like the picture is made into the horn.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Bobby you are good taking pictures and still showing both hands working on the pen. :doowapsta


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I had some help.


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Thanks Bobby.


----------

